# General > Recommendations >  S.I.D. Building Services

## Doolally

S.I.D. Building Services are a new company based in Wick that offer a range of quality building services including : 

Kitchens
Extensions
Roofing
Tiling
Decking
Loft Conversions

Contact for a free quote or to discuss your requirements :

Telephone : 01955 602835
Mobile : 07900 158 785
Email : Sidserv@aol.com
Website : http://www.freewebs.com/sidserv/

----------

